

US actually has no response to Sony Hack - valarauca1
http://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-struggles-for-response-to-sony-hack-1418950806?mod=WSJ_hp_LEFTTopStories

======
valarauca1
Author's Blog (full text without paywall):
[http://johnib.wordpress.com/2014/12/19/u-s-struggles-for-
res...](http://johnib.wordpress.com/2014/12/19/u-s-struggles-for-response-to-
sony-hack/)

